# Touch-Handy



## Turgoni (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier im richtigen Forum dafür bin, aber ich schreibs jetzt einfach mal so:

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues Handy mit Touch-Screen (ähnlich IPhone) kaufen, dabei möchte ich aber die 200 € - Grenze nicht unbedingt überschreiten. Gibt es da bestimmte Topseller bzw. Empfehlungen?
Das neue Windows Mobile wird sehr gelobt, gibt es denn nur bestimmte Handys, die dieses benutzen können? Empfehlungen?
Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren, welches Betriebssystem darauf ist:
Handy 1
Handy 2

Eigentlich benötige ich ein solches, um Musik zu hören (MP3-Player-Ersatz), um zu telefonieren und um Termine einzutragen. (natürlich auch eine kleine Spielerei)

Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet ganz neu, und brauch einfach ein paar grundlegende Informationen.


Gruß


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, gute Frage..

Wenn das telefonieren nicht dort gestanden hätte, wäre ein iPod Touch natürlich nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Samsung I8910 HD Mobile

Das hier hat mein Bruder. Er hats mit nem O2_Vertrag für ~250 Öcken bekommen. Günstiger wirst du Handys dieser Kategorie kaum bekommen. Das Samsung ist für mich aktuell das beste Touch-Phone auf dem Markt. Die Kamera ist exzellent in Bild- wie Videoaufnahme, das Display ist der Hammer, das Touchpad arbeitet präzise und die Schaltflächen sind groß genug damit sie auch von den dicksten Fingern treffgenau erwischt werden. Der Interne Speicher ist geradezu gigantisch und nebenbei noch erweiterbar. Auch Musik hören ist kein Thema.
In den Ding werkelt ein Chip mit über 700MHz Takt. Windows Mobile ist vorhanden.
Achja: Telefonieren kannst du auch. ;D

Wie gesagt, wenn du es in nem Vertrag mit passenden Konditionen erwischst sicherlich das beste auf dem Markt. Ohne Vertrag ists eh quasi kaum bezahlbar.


----------



## Niranda (27. Oktober 2009)

Das iPhone 3Gs ist auch mit Vertrag kaum bezahlbar xD
Für die Bedürfnisse des TEs ist es aber überdimensioniert und ohne Hacks... einfach nur schrott (sry sora^^)

Die meisten Smartphones setzen auf Symbian (z.B: SE P1i, SE w960i, Nokia N98).
Dann gibt es welche mit Windows-Mobile (z.B. SE Xperia), MacOS (nur iPhone), Android (Googlephone), Linux (derzeit keine Modelle).

Es gibt auch UIQ, aber lass dich nicht davon täuschen, das ist im Grunde eine andere Version von Symbian.
Symbian habe ich als träge in erinnerung, kommt aber auch auf die Hardware drauf an denke ich.
Zu den anderen Betriebssystem kann ich nicht so viel sagen... eig garnix. ^^

Wenn du viel Musik hörst würd ich dir ja glatt zu nem SE (Sony Ericsson) Walkman-Handy empfehlen. Die Soundqualität finde ich persönlich am besten im Vergleich zu Konkurrenzmodellen wie Nokia Musicirgendwas und iPhone. Bei letzteren habe ich wesentlich mehr erwartet... naja.

Such dir am besten alle Smartphones raus, die für dich Preislich und Softwaretechnisch in Frage kommen und vergleiche sie dann.
Wirklich helfen kann dir bei sowas niemand, weil jeder seine Vorlieben hat. Du kannst höchstens Fragen, was bestimmte Leute an ihrem Telefon vermissen bzw was sie geil finden.
Eine große SE-Community findest du hier:
www.se-world.info

iPhone-Communities gibt es wie Sand am Meer, am besten finde ich diese:
www.iszene.com

LG
Nira ^.-


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Bitte?

Glaub nicht das man ein iPod Touch und ein iPhone verwechseln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da liegen preislich Welten dazwischen.


----------



## aseari (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe das Nokia XpressMusic 5800. Das hat Symbian OS und ist eigentlich nicht träge... Die Kamera ist spitze, die Musikwiedergabe auch. Die Tastatur lässt sich in 4 verschiedene Modi stellen (alphanumerische tasta, kleine qwertz, große qwertz, handschrift)und allgemein finde ich das Handy einfach klasse. Akkuleistung ist auch sehr geil (gestern abend noch 2 Striche auf der anzeige und das auch schon länger... heute morgen 1 strich auf der anzeige und dann hats noch mehrere sms und 3 stunden musik locker mitgemacht. grade eben hab ichs an das ladegerät gesteckt und es war immernoch bei 1 strich. Also die Laufzeit hat mich echt überrascht.
Da s Handy hat WLAN, Bluetooth, frisst MicroSD-Karten (8GB im Lieferumfang). Ausserdem sind Kopfhörer dabei, welche ich aber gegen In-Ear-Hörer von Pioneer ausgetauscht habe.
Preis bei Amazon ist bei 230&#8364;...

Also ich kann das Handy nur empfehlen.


----------



## Turgoni (28. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

also, ich werd mir die genannten Handys etwas näher anschauen. Hätt da noch ne Frage zu dem Symbian OS, ist es Entwicklerabhängig, wie das bei mir aussieht, denn ich stelle kaum Ähnlichkeiten bei Handys mit Symbian fest. Oder kann da noch manuell konfiguriert werden?


Gruß


----------



## sympathisant (28. Oktober 2009)

lies dich mal hier durch:

http://tech.de.msn.com/test_kaufberatung/h...entID=147785653


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Das  HTC HD2 solte super sein, kommt anfangs November auf dem Markt! Leider ist es auch dann mit vertrag teuer weil es halt sehr neu ist! ich selber wolte mir das handy zu legen! aber weil mein anbieder bei dem ich (schon lange Stamm Kunde bin) es nicht im Sortiment aufnimmt, und ich kein wechsle machen möchtet wirt es doch ein Iphone ob wohl ich net der grösste Fan von Apple bin.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Sam, wenn du das iPhone nicht breakst und es so lässt wie es ist, dann lohnt es sich nicht. Es fehlt soo viel finde ich^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sollte er es durchbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Was fehlt dir denn beim 3GS noch, Nira?
Beim 3G hat noch ne Menge gefehlt, japp. Aber einem 3GS mit 3.x Firmware fehlt eigentlich fast nichts mehr finde ich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Frage ich mich auch?


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was fehlt dir denn beim 3GS noch, Nira?
> Beim 3G hat noch ne Menge gefehlt, japp. Aber einem 3GS mit 3.x Firmware fehlt eigentlich fast nichts mehr finde ich.



Der Unterschied beim 3G und beim 3Gs sind lediglich:
- Kompass
- Kamera
- Geschwindigkeit
.. mehr nicht (glaub ich^^).

Was ich durch den Jailbreak noch an Funktionen hinzugefügt habe, die mir Fehlen:
*- unlock* (ist klar.. Vodafone 4tw^^)
*- aTube* (Youtube Videos runterladen und Speichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*- File2Mail* (alle möglichen Dateien vom iPhone aus senden)
*- iFile* (Filebrowser im iPhone)
*- QuickScroll* (durch Tippen mit zwei Fingern bekommste sunn Scrollbalken.. geht wesentlich fixer als durch die 7km Seite durchzuschnippen)
*- BiteSMS* (normales SMS-Programm, hab mir sunn Abo für 80€ gekauft und kann 1200SMS für ~5-6cent in Fremdnetze schicken, kann aber den Senden-Knopf halten, dann schick ich ganz normal SMS... brauch ich für meine SMS-Flat, die nur Netzintern gilt... und man kann von überall aus SMS schicken, ohne das App darunter schließen zu müssen)
*- Action Menu* (mehr als nur Copy&Past, z.B. Alles markieren, Copy&Past Verlauf, Favoriten etc.)
*- Safari Download Manager* (normaler Downloadmanager wie aufm PC^^)
*- SBsettings* (kann man von jedem App aus starten und Optionen wie z.B. WiFi, 3G, Brightness, Prozesse etc steuern)
*- UAFaker* (täuscht Internetservern vor, dass man mit einem normalen PC surft => keine Wap-Umleitung)
*- iMobileCinema* (Flash abspielen, aber eingeschränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*- Backgrounder* (Apps im Hintergrund geöffnet lassen. Benutze ich für RadioStreams über internet, da der iPod das ja nicht kann^^)
*- AnyRing* (Klingelton, Nachrichtenton etc. umstellen, Quelle: Ganzes iPhone oder die Musikbibi)
*- Installous* (ja ich schlimmer finger... gecrackte Apps runterladen und installieren xD Mach ich eig vorher immer, um zu guggn wie die so sind. Apps die gut sind kauf ich mir, weil wenn man das iPone Synct, löscht es die gecrackten Apps immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber besser als rausgeschmissenes Geld)
*- SixIconDock* (6 Icons ganz unten anstatt nur 4.)
*- MyWi* (macht das iPhone zum Wlan-HotSpot und aktiviert Tethering... brauch ich für die schule^^)
*- IntelliScreen* (bringt infos auf den Lock-Screen, z.B. neue Mails mit kurzübersicht, bei SMS ebenfalls, Wetter, Newsreader etc.)
*- AdBlock* (Blockt dumme Werbung im Safaribrowser)
*- Cyntact* (Bilder für die Kontaktliste)
*- gameboy4iphone* (Gameboyspiele auf dem iphone xD)
*- psx4iphone* (Playstation1 Spiele auf dem Iphone xD)
*- iBlacklist* (Blacklist für SMS, Telefon usw... echt nützlich als Mädchen xD)
*- OpenSSH* (Mit dem PC über sFTP im Verzeichnis des iPhones "surfen".. um z.B. Downloads runterzubekommen etc.)
*- PushMod* (Mehr einstellungen, wann nach Mails etc. kontrolliert werden soll... alle 30sek, 1min, 5min.. usw.. sonst sind nur 15min, 30min, 60min möglich)
*- Winterboard* (eigene Themes und so^^)
*- 3G restrictor* (hebt die 10Mb downloadgrenze auf)

usw... ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Was ich durch den Jailbreak noch an Funktionen hinzugefügt habe, die mir Fehlen:
> *- unlock* (ist klar.. Vodafone 4tw^^)
> *- aTube* (Youtube Videos runterladen und Speichern
> 
> ...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Soll man den Fullquote als Antwort sehen?^^


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Er hat dahinter in Fett geantwortet und ich kommentiere hier:

*- aTube (Youtube Videos runterladen und Speichern tongue.gif )*
_-> Für was braucht man das? O.o_
Wenn du ein beschissenes UMTS Netz hast, das ständig Verbindungen abbricht... ich lad mir FIlme so runter (in der Mittagspause *hust*) und schau mir die dann an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- File2Mail (alle möglichen Dateien vom iPhone aus senden)*
_-> Sicher auch porno filme_
Vllt... aber es geht Hauptsächlichst um Textdokumente etc.

*- iFile (Filebrowser im iPhone)*
_-> reicht auch sicher der Safarie Browser oder was drauf ist_
Du verstehst nicht. mit iFile kannst du so wie beim PC auf Arbeitsplatz gehen und dein Windowsverzeichnis durchstöbern.  EIg nen explorer

*- QuickScroll (durch Tippen mit zwei Fingern bekommste sunn Scrollbalken.. geht wesentlich fixer als durch die 7km Seite durchzuschnippen)*
_-> es gibt leute die zeit haben_
Zeit spielt weniger ne rolle, Nerven schon! xD

*- BiteSMS (normales SMS-Programm, hab mir sunn Abo für 80&#8364; gekauft und kann 1200SMS für ~5-6cent in Fremdnetze schicken, kann aber den Senden-Knopf halten, dann schick ich ganz normal SMS... brauch ich für meine SMS-Flat, die nur Netzintern gilt... und man kann von überall aus SMS schicken, ohne das App darunter schließen zu müssen)*
_-> Ich hab geld xD_
Ok, ich vllt auch, aber wo man sparen kann... außerdem musst du bedenken, dass eine SMS 19ct kostet und ich einen sehr hohen Verbrauch hab, da ich stumm bin. Die Vodafone-Flat mit 3000SMS nutz ich eig fast immer voll aus (aktuell wieder bei 2546 SMS)
Zudem zählt der noch bei den SMS/MMS die verwendeten Zeichen und wieviele SMS diese eine nun groß ist - das fehlt ja vollkommen beim iPhone!

*- Action Menu (mehr als nur Copy&Past, z.B. Alles markieren, Copy&Past Verlauf, Favoriten etc.)*
_-> naja als ob ich Gross was Kopiere ^^_
Siehe BiteSMS, und diese Favoritenfunktion is porno =D

*- Safari Download Manager (normaler Downloadmanager wie aufm PC^^)*
_-> brauch ich net ^^_
Ohne richtige Internetflat... vllt, aber hast du eine Inet-Flat, wird dich das richtig ankotzen, wenn du keine PDFs runterladen kannst oÄ

*- SBsettings (kann man von jedem App aus starten und Optionen wie z.B. WiFi, 3G, Brightness, Prozesse etc steuern)*
_-> für was? ^^_
Du rufst das Menü auf und kannst die Helligkeit einstellen, Bluetooth ein und ausschalten, das gleiche bei WiFi usw... sonst musst du immer raus aus dem App, Einstellungen öffnen und da den punkt raussuchen... bla das dauert ewig

*- UAFaker (täuscht Internetservern vor, dass man mit einem normalen PC surft => keine Wap-Umleitung)*
_-> was bring einem das?_
Angenommen du surfst auf YouP**n, da wirst du immer auf die Mobileseite weitergeleitet, wo wahrscheinlich das angebot wesentlich kleiner ist. Und da dein iPhone flash unterstützt, kannst du auch die Desktopvariante der Seite besuchen und hast eine größere Auswahl.
Das gleiche bei Buffed... da musste nicht ständig umschalten von Wap-Version auf Desktopversion.

*- iMobileCinema (Flash abspielen, aber eingeschränkt sad.gif )*
_-> brauch ich net ^^_
Jeder Mann brauch das xD
Es gibt viel Flash im Netz... es ist eig extrem Negativ das Apple das nicht unterstützt!

*- Backgrounder (Apps im Hintergrund geöffnet lassen. Benutze ich für RadioStreams über internet, da der iPod das ja nicht kann^^)*
_-> Radio höre ich net_
Warte ab, bis du immer zwischen zwei Apps wechselst, spätestens dann gehen dir die langen wartezeiten (z.B. IM+, ein Instantmessenger) auf den Sack...
Die wartezeiten entfallen, da das App ja schon offen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- AnyRing (Klingelton, Nachrichtenton etc. umstellen, Quelle: Ganzes iPhone oder die Musikbibi)*
_-> willst du mir sagen man kann den Klingelton net ändern ? oder für was ist das gut?_
Ja so in etwa, nur über iTunes und die müssen auch noch im extra Format konvertiert werden zuvor... extrem nervige sache und die Standardtöne sind... Apllelike (shice) xD

*- Installous (ja ich schlimmer finger... gecrackte Apps runterladen und installieren xD Mach ich eig vorher immer, um zu guggn wie die so sind. Apps die gut sind kauf ich mir, weil wenn man das iPone Synct, löscht es die gecrackten Apps immer sad.gif Aber besser als rausgeschmissenes Geld)*
_-> gibte ja Viele Graties sachen und für Gutes spiel gibt ich gerne bisschen geld aus_
Die meisten Gratissachen sind totaler schrott, die meisten guten Apps kosten. Aber es gibt auch kostenpflichtige Apps die ebenfalls totaler schrott ist und man sich dann ärgert, Geld ausgegeben zu haben. Rückgabe unmöglich. Darum vorher testen^^

*- SixIconDock (6 Icons ganz unten anstatt nur 4.)*
_-> ^^ braucht man das?_
Jain.. ich hab Safari, SMS, Telefon, Mail, IM+ und noch was anderes da drin liegen.

*- IntelliScreen (bringt infos auf den Lock-Screen, z.B. neue Mails mit kurzübersicht, bei SMS ebenfalls, Wetter, Newsreader etc.)*
_-> nett aber ja nichz umdedingt nötig ist ja Telefon_
Es ist ein Smartphone, sürich PDA ersatz... und ein Smartphone, was nicht mal Kalendereinträge bzw Termine aufm Lockscreen oder irgend wo anders als übersicht anzeigt ist einfach nur schrott... das kann sogar mein Nokia 3210 xD

*- AdBlock (Blockt dumme Werbung im Safaribrowser)*
_-> auch nett_
Mit einer kleinen Internetflat erspart es dir reichlich Traffic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- Cyntact (Bilder für die Kontaktliste)*
_-> braucht man das? ^^_
Um schneller zu finden, ja - jedes 1&#8364; Telefon hat diese option mittlerweile...

*- iBlacklist (Blacklist für SMS, Telefon usw... echt nützlich als Mädchen xD)*
_-> wer mich nervt bekommt paar aufs *********_
Trotzdem kann man dich noch weiternerven... ist schon nützlich und gehört eig auch zum Standard... =/

*- OpenSSH (Mit dem PC über sFTP im Verzeichnis des iPhones "surfen".. um z.B. Downloads runterzubekommen etc.)*
_-> naja auch nett_
In verbindung mit den anderen Jailbreak-Apps eig Pflicht! =P

*- PushMod (Mehr einstellungen, wann nach Mails etc. kontrolliert werden soll... alle 30sek, 1min, 5min.. usw.. sonst sind nur 15min, 30min, 60min möglich) *_-> ich sitze die ganze zeit im brüo das mach ich so oder so aus kann meine Mails auch am pc sehen_
Nach deiner Aussage brauchst du also kein Mobiltelefon, geschweige denn ein iPhone xD

*- Winterboard (eigene Themes und so^^)*
_-> auch nett aber ja ^^ geht auch ohne_
Du kannst einzig und allein deinen Lockscreenhintergrund ändern... toll was nützt mir das, wenn ich die SMS wegen nem verblödetem Hintergrund nicht richtig lesen kann?! ^^

*- 3G restrictor (hebt die 10Mb downloadgrenze auf)*
_-> was willst du machen Filme herunterladen xD_
Nur im AppStore ist so eine Begrenzung.. und viele Apps, die gut sind, sind größer als 10Mb.
Die kann man dann nur über iTunes oder per WiFi laden, aber nicht via 3G.
Und da ich ne recht große Flat (5Gb, danach 64k anbindung) hab, ist mir traffic voll schnuppe^^

Aber man muss Aplle loben:
Die jungs haben es echt drauf ein Telefon mit sehr geringen Kontrollmöglichkeiten zu entwickeln xD
Kein wunder wieso T-Mobile in diesem Bereich große Gewinne einfährt...
- SMS/MMS Kontrolle? Überhauptnicht
- Gesprächsdauerkontrolle? Auch nicht
- Datenvoluminakontrolle? Sehr versteckt..


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

LoL total übersehn das er geantwortet hat manchmal bin ich echt blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Er hat dahinter in Fett geantwortet und ich kommentiere hier:
> 
> *- aTube (Youtube Videos runterladen und Speichern tongue.gif )*
> _-> Für was braucht man das? O.o_
> ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Also Niranda, Was willst du mir da mit sagen? ^^ soll ich nun eins nehmen oder nicht! ^^ das ist die fragen ich Studiere schon seit geschlagen 2 Monaten was für ein Handy ich will, zu erst hab ich auf das Sony Ericsson mit 12 Megapiexl gewartet Bin dann auch enttäuscht worden. Dann das HTC HD2 (was eine echt Iphone alternative ist) das ich leider nicht nicht nehmen kann weil Swisscom es nicht in ihrem Sortiment aufnimmt. und ohne Abo Bezahle ich sicher kein handy  da für kann ich ja gleich Fernseher kaufen xD also Bleibit mir nur das iphone da ich kein Nokia oder Samsung möchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

So, ganz schön viel was hier steht, werde mir das mal durchlesen und auch kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Tja, das jailbreaken.. ich mein es nicht jeder mans Sache, aber ich habe es  nicht wirklich nötig mir so viel Krimskrams draufzuladen und vielleicht am Ende noch mehr Probleme haben werde, die ich vorher nicht hatte. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem iPhone 3G, da ich nur 200mb Datenvolumen abrufen kann pro Monat, bin ich wirklich nicht recht häufig im Internet, vielleicht ab und zu mal Safari, Frings (Alle Chat Programme, wie ICQ, MSN, Skype - sehr empfehlenswert und einfach zu bedienen) Google Maps. Natürlich aber sehr viele Apps, die meisten sind aber offline nutzbar. Mit iTunes und dem iPhone habe ich auch keine Probleme, läuft super und du kannst jeden Song den du in iTunes hast, als Klingelton verwenden, ist wirklich einfach zu machen.

Das iPhone 3GS ist natürlich dann der Oberknüller, es ist 2x schneller, Kompass (was ich jetzt nicht wirklich benötigen würde), Video-Kamera, find ich recht toll, kann man aber auch unter dem iPhone 3G mit jailbreak, trotzdem bin ich nicht so der Typ davon und lass sowas lieber. Dazu kommt dannn noch die Sprachsteuerung und die intregrierte Videobearbeitungsmöglichkeiten. Die Kamera natürlich mit 3 Mega-Pixel ausgestattet ist und super Videos liefert. Kann man gerne mal in YouTube anschauen, für so ein kleines Teil, wirklich super. Dann eine längere Batterielaufzeit und bessere Kopfhörer mit Fernbedienung und Mikrofon. Noch zu erwähnen, ein besseres Display, man sieht nicht mehr so schlimm die Fingerdatscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir empfehlen würde, ein iPhone in Weiß zu nehmen, das sieht wirklich viel schöner aus. Hätte ich es nehmen können, hätte ich auch eins genommen, aber die billigte Variante gabs nur in Schwarz 3G 8GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sieht aber auch toll aus.

Natürlich ist der Preis nicht billig, deswegen nimmt man auch eine Vertragslaufzeit.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

> - Cyntact (Bilder für die Kontaktliste)
> -> braucht man das? ^^
> Um schneller zu finden, ja - jedes 1€ Telefon hat diese option mittlerweile...
> 
> - Öhm... also ich kann Kontakten Bilder zuweisen...



Ja, aber nicht in der Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----

@Sora:
Apple sieht auch langsam ein, dass es schlecht ist, dass es keine Rücknahmefunktion gibt. Sie wollen ja das iwie so machen, dass man (fast) alle Apps laden kann - in einer Testversion, die ein paar Tage läuft und sich das dann kaufen kann oder wieder löschen.
iTunes mag ich nicht, es ist irgendwie... ich weiß nicht.. unlogisch, aber doch wieder logisch aufgebaut.
Ich schaff es einfach nicht meine ganze Musik darin ordentlich zu verwalten. Ich hätte mir lieber gewünscht, dass wenn ich das iPhone am PC anschließe, es wie ein USB-Stick gehandelt wird.
Sprich ein Ordner "Videos", "Music", "Pictures". Wie alle anderen Handys auch. iTunes wäre dann Optional noch möglich.
Und das es im iPhone selbst keinen fileBrowser/explorer gibt kotzt mich am meisten an.
Ich will auch mal so kleine Sounds oder so abspielen. Bei anderen Handys switch ich durch die ordner: Musik\Spass\kurzsound\counterstrike\
oder so ähnlich.. und hab alles sortiert da...
Aber beim iPod muss ich ja über diese Titelliste und was es noch für listen gibt die Datei raussuchen (!) und das schlimme: Sie sind nicht beieinander, sondern verstreut.

Aber die allergrößte Frechheit - um's mal so zu sagen - ist Bluetooth... das kann man ja echt nur dafür verwenden, um Headsets zu betreiben oder via App Fotos hin und her zuverschieben, was anfangs auch sehr sehr sehr kritisch von Apple betrachtet wurde. So ein blödsinn... nichtmal Visitenkarten (Kontakte) kann ich darüber versenden oder Videos, Musik, Töne, etc...
Aber hätte Apple diese Funktion implementiert, wäre ein FileBrowser (explorer) unausweichlich.

ALso fazittechnisch könnte man sagen:
iPhone JA, aber nur wenn:
... man viel rumspielt
... geld dafür hat (mangels kostenkontrolle, kostenpflichtigen Apps)
... keine speziellen Wünsche hat, bzw ein ganz einfaches "Telefon" haben will

iPhone NEIN:
... wenn man es als organiser nutzen will
... siehe oben genannte punkte (BLuetooth etc.)
... hier iPhone trotzdem JA, wenn mans Jailbreaked (aber selbst dann ist man noch leicht eingeschränkt)

GANZ WICHTIG, wenn man sich ein iPhone zulegt:
... holt es euch im typischen Apple-Weiß.
Es sieht nicht nur besser aus, man sieht auch die Tatschpfoten weniger und man verliert es nicht so leicht im dunkeln (ohne mist, bei mir langs mit display nach oben.. ich habs nicht gefunden, erst am nächsten tag xD )
Und der wiederverkaufswert unterscheidet sich aktuell bei ebay beim 3G zwischen Schwarz und weiß um ca 100€ (!).

@Sam:
Nein ich sag dir da garnix...
für mich als freak ist es jedoch zu wenig, was es ohne jailbreak liefert.
Aber ich muss dazu sagen:
Jedes Handy was ich hatte, litt unter unbefugten Eingriffen in die Software durch meine Hände... WUHAHAHAHA! xD

(Bist du schweizer? :O )

Nira ^.^


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den Titeln raussuchen verstehe ich zwar net so ganz, aber ich sag hier mal, Apple ist noch lange nicht fertig mit dem iPhone, trotzdem was sie bis jetzt entwickelt habe ist 1 Sahne, trotzdem gibts es halt immer was auszusetzen, trotzdem arbeitet Apple dran, das Produkt immer weiter zu verbessern. Man kann einfach keine große Sprünge machen und damit allen Leuten es recht machen, es dauert halt seine Zeit, das alles umzusetzen.


Trotzdem ist es im großen und ganzen ein super Handy.

Desgine Top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit iTunes kann man trotzdem Musik gut verwalten.+

Wenn das iPhone aber wirklich so  beschissen wäre, würde es die Zahlen sagen, aber es ist nun mal nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man kann auch gerne mal in einen Apple Laden oder in einen Re-Store Laden gehen und es gerne mal testen, nicht so wie in Saturn oder wie, wo es mit 50 Meter dicken Panzerglas eingeriegelt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das geile ist, die haben 2 iPhones dort liegen, funktonieren aber nicht, weil es nicht freigeschaltet wurde, bzw. keine Sim-Karte drinn ist.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Also du willst mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass Apple nicht in der Lage ist, einen vernünftigen SMS-Zähler einzusetzen? Das kann selbst ich dir reinbasteln^^
Das ganze sind halt so kleinigkeiten, die recht fix vonstatten gehen. Den Kern haben sie getroffen, da geb ich dir recht. Aber die kleinen Ästchen fehlen noch.
Ich will mir garnicht ausmalen wie schlimm es ohne Copy&Past gewesen sein muss... xD

Apple hebt sich die ganzen Sachen für die nächsten iPhones auf...

Edit:
Zu den Zahlen... naja... Apple ist ja nur durch seine iPods so berühmt und groß geworden (was mir völlig unerklärlich ist).
Im Grunde ist es ja nur ein iPod mit Telefonzelle drin.
Aber es gibt halt viele Fanboys, die durch dick und dünn gehen... also wenns shice ist, preisen sie es trotzdem hoch.

Folgendes Video finde ich echt passend und treffend:


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Jaja, sowas mein ich ja. So Kleinigkeiten werden alle noch nach gebessert und irgendwann ist das iPhone da und macht BÄM und hat das , was man sich wünscht in allen Formen.

Man hat ja uach net gesagt Windows XP ist das Betriebssystem, es wird und wird immer noch verbessert, Windows 7 wird auch net das letzte Betriebssystem sein..


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst ein OS nicht dem iPhone vergleichen.
Ein OS hat alles und ist unendlich erweiterbar, weil es keine Einschränkungen in Volumina, Form und Reichweite hat.
Ein Telefon schon und daran wird es immer scheitern. Es wird nie ein Gerät geben, was alles hat.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

iPhone kann man aber schon fast als ein kleines Betriebsystem nennen für unterwegs.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Jop ich komme aus der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube ich hole mir ein Iphone 3GS! am samstag werde ich mal in einem Swiscom Shop gehen, und erst mal dort nach fragen ob das HTC HD2 Wirklich nicht mit abo verkaufen, und wenn ich schon mal da bin werde ich mich bisschen informieren, und anders falls gleich ein Iphone kaufen oder erst in einer woche eins kaufen. Weil mein Abo erst Mitte November ausläuft.

Ich nehme es Wohl in schwarz (ich höre auch viel man soll es in weiss nehmen, wegen finger abdrücken und so) Dummer weisse finde ich es in Weiss nicht schön! 

Die grosse frage sollte man was beachten beim kauf?


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, genau n ach dem Vertrag fragen, ob irgendwelche besondere Kosten anfallen, wenn man ins Internet geht, da man es nur mit Vertrag über T-Online kaufen kann, kann man ja bei denen auf der Seite nachschauen.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Hm, willst du jailbreaken wollen würden machen tun?

Edit:
Beim iPhone musst du echt aufpassen, nur mit einer Inet-Flat bzw kleinem Packet.
Weil echt jedes besch.... app ins Netz geht^^

Aber gab es nicht in der Schweiz einen Anbieter, der ne echte Flatrate für 20&#8364;/monat oder so bot?
Oder war das Österreich? Zwei unbedeutende Länder >_> ^^


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hm, willst du jailbreaken wollen würden machen tun?




Gut formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hm, willst du jailbreaken wollen würden machen tun?


Ich glaube nicht! und falls ja kann ich ja dich fragen die Expertin des Handy Hacken's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Weil echt jedes besch.... app ins Netz geht^^



das kann man sicher ausschalten oder?


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es persönlich auch erstmal lassen, ich hoffe aber du hast mit iTunes schon Bekanntschaft gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ausschalten, Jain, du kannst in den Flugmodus schalten und damit aus dem Netz gehen und somit nicht automatisch sich ins Internet einloggen.

Falls du aber nen Vertrag mit unbegrenzter Zeit , also wenn das einloggen ins Internet net kostet, ist es ja sowieso egal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich würde es persönlich auch erstmal lassen, ich hoffe aber du hast mit iTunes schon Bekanntschaft gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Itunes kenne ich bisschen.... 

Also ist man die ganzen zeit im Internet. ? O.o


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn du dir die Option des unlocks (frei für jede Sim-Karte) offen halten willst, dann schau, dass das iPhone *nicht* das Baseband "05.11.07" hat.
Das findest du hier:
Einstellungen > Allgemein > Information > *Modem-Firmware* xx.xx.xx

Edit:
Nein, du kannst auch die Einstellungen die den internetlogin, also den VPN (?) Zugangspunkt beschreiben leer lassen.. dann weiß das dumme iPhone nicht, wie was womit es connecten soll.
Aber iPhone ohne internet ist.. bäh ^^


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Achja, stimmt, so gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber Flugmodus ist die einfachste Methode.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin gerade auf der Internet seite und schaue mir die Verschieden abos an, http://www.swisscom.ch/res/internet/mobile...m?languageId=de 

fragen mich nur wie weit Z.b 250mb reicht? 5 minuten surfen xD


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Habe 200mb und naja, geht schon über ne Stunde eigentlich.


Hier halt unbegrenzt: http://www.t-mobile.de/iphone/tarife/0,18383,22271-_,00.html


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich überschreite jeden Monat meine 5Gb grenze, danach bin ich so lahm wie ein 56k modem.. oder 64k.. ^^

Aber man bedenke, dass ich auch mit dem Laptop übers Handy surfe und da auch downloads bei sind...
Beim Laptop hab ich noch den Vorteil mehrere Verbindungen zum server aufzubauen... somit schaff ich trotzdem volle 400kb/s, obwohl vodafone schon drosselt... bei 120Gb traffic haben die dann bei mir angerufen... bloß shice wenn ne stumme rangeht xD

So ich mach feierabend, kein bock mehr^^ biba


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

> Also ich überschreite jeden Monat meine 5Gb grenze, danach bin ich so lahm wie ein 56k modem.. oder 64k.. ^^


Wie schaffst denn das, benutzt du das Teil als Downloadserver?^^


----------



## Turgoni (28. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

naja IPhone ist schön und gut, das Deisgn übertrifft meiner Meinung nach kein anderes Handy. Aber allgemein bin ich nicht der Apple-Freak, zum einen wegen den extrem teuren Preisen und zum anderen arbeite ich in der EDV mit Windows Systemen, und muss mich dabei gut auskennen und immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein - 2 Systeme gleichzeitig möcht ich auch nicht. Und ein Iphone ohne Mac ist auch nicht das Wahre, die Synchronisation mit ICal, usw... funktioniert nur über Mac richtig.
Gibt es denn keine Alternativen? Ich will keinen Hochleistungs-Mini-Computer, ich will nur ein bisschen Musik hören, ein paar Termine eintragen und telefonieren. Besteht denn auch die Möglichkeit ein solches Handy mit Prepaid zu kaufen? Ich bin nicht der größte telefonierer, und Internet brauch ich auch nicht unbedingt.

Noch was zu den Handy-Betriebssystemen:
Kann ich denn beispielsweise Android (Google) auf einem x-beliebigen Handy installieren, oder geht das überhaupt nicht? Muss es von Anfang an drauf sein?


lg


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich finde nicht dass ein iPhone keinen Sinn hat wenn man keinen Mac hat. Das kann sich ja nicht nur noch iCal syncen sondern auch mit MS Exchange und Mobileme. Und ja, das iPhone gibts auch als Prepaid (ist allerdings noch das 3G) und auch ohne alles (auch ohne Simlock), ist aber beides etwas kostspielig. 


> Ich will keinen Hochleistungs-Mini-Computer, ich will nur ein bisschen Musik hören, ein paar Termine eintragen und telefonieren.


Dann ist ein iPhone wirklich nicht das richtige Handy für dich, denn das können auch andere deutlich billiger. Das Xpress Music das hier im Thread schon erwähnt wurde soll sehr gut sein, ansonsten sieht das Samsunghandy das du am Anfang gepostet hast auch sehr schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Noch was zu den Handy-Betriebssystemen:
> Kann ich denn beispielsweise Android (Google) auf einem x-beliebigen Handy installieren, oder geht das überhaupt nicht? Muss es von Anfang an drauf sein?


Soweit ich weis geht das nicht, das OS muss von Anfang an drauf sein (kann auch sein dass ich mich irre). Ich denke einfach dass ansonsten die Treiber gar nicht vorhanden sind wenn das Handy normalerweise kein Android verwendet.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

Geht nicht, die hardware ist dafür garnicht ausgelegt


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. Oktober 2009)

die hardware wäre sicher schon für android geeignet. aber android unterstützt eben nur die handys auf denen es schon drauf ist.


aber das iphone hat ungebreakt halt leider zuviele einschränkungen. insbesondere schlimm ist das man es nicht einfach beim kumpel anschließen kann und musik draufladen. nein man braucht immer itunes. hatte schon kumpels bei mir die wollten sich von mir musik auf ihr iphone ziehen. tja pech gehabt.

ausserdem ist das iphone was preis/leistung angeht zu teuer. es hat nur ne einfache 3mb kamera. ob es mittlerweile navi hat weiß ich nicht genau, aber das 3G hatte keins.

ich hab mir ein samsung m8800 pixon geholt. das hat ne super kamera die sogar gute makrofotos macht. dazu unbegrenzten speicherplatz, da man es mit speicherkarten aufrüsten kann.
wenn man überlegt wieviel aufpreis die 16gb variante kostet und dann im mediamarkt nach sd-karten guckt ist das alles andere als gerechtfertigt.
ausserdem hat es nach einem firmwareupdate auch navi.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

Der Preis beim iPhone ist gerechtfertigt.
Weißt du wie schweine teuer oLEDs sind?
sunn kleiner 11" (oder 13?) Fernseher mit OLEDisplay kostet gute 5000€. Und die Qualität des gesamten iPhones, also Cover etc. sucht seines gleichen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde ebenfalls zum iPhone raten. Aber wie Niranda schon deutlich ausgeführt hat (ich konnte sogar teils noch was lernen^^) sollte es auf jeden Fall jailbroken sein, um die Möglchkeiten voll auszuschöpfen. Im Garantiefall kann man immer noch einen Hardreset durchführen und alle Spuren des Breaks verwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin jeden Tag aufs neue erstaunt, was ein tolles gerät das 3GS doch ist. Es war absolut jeden Cent Wert.

Btw.: Davor hatte ich das Nokia 5800 XM. War auch ein gutes Smartphone, aber eben träge, kompliziert und buggy wie Hölle im Vergleich zum iPhone.
Es gilt halt wie bei fast allen anderen Dingen: wer das Beste will muss auch entsprechend dafür löhnen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Es gilt halt wie bei fast allen anderen Dingen: wer das Beste will muss auch entsprechend dafür löhnen.


nur das iphone ist mit sicherheit nicht das beste auf dem markt. kamera nur mittelmaß, kein navi, kein zugriff über usb möglich, kein erweiterbarer speicher.
die anderen smartphones bieten da deutlich mehr fürs geld. 
klar oled haben die anderen nicht. ist aber auch unnötig und blöd bei dem touchscreen ist, dass er nicht mit nem stift funktioniert.

das cover ist im übrigen auch nix besonderes. verkratzt genauso leicht wie bei allen anderen handys auch.

der preis für die 8gb version mag ja wegen des displays noch halbwegs in ordnung sein. aber der aufpreis auf 16gb ist einfach ein witz. ne 8gb sdkarte kostet vielleicht 10-20€. was anderes ham die da ja auch net eingebaut.

schon beim ipod hing apple hinter den meisten wettbewerbern hinterher und war trotz schlechterer klangqualität noch deutlich teurer. 

das einzige wo apple führt ist wohl beim marketing. kein anderer schafft es ein fehlendes display eines mp3players als feature zu verkaufen (ipod shuffle). hach hab ich die trottel die den rotz gekauft haben ausgelacht. ich stand daneben mit meinem einfachen mp3player für nur die hälfte und mit doppelt soviel speicher und sogar mit display.
ich konnte sowohl die lieder im shuffle durchlaufen lassen (wie der ipod auch) und noch bequem einzelne lieder direkt auswählen.


schlecht ist das iphone sicher nicht. aber es gibt halt smartphones mit mehr features zu einem günstigerem preis.


----------



## Turgoni (29. Oktober 2009)

Huhu leute,

also: ich werde mir warscheinlich das Samsung S5230 kaufen. Ja, ich weiß, es hat wenig Leistung usw.. aaaber: will ich wie gesagt auch nicht, es seidem es wäre totaler Müll, und ist nach einem Monat kaputt. Werde das ganze mit Congstar-Prepaid-Karte kaufen. (das war das nächste kriterium: ein handy OHNE Vertrag zu finden - für Vertrag telefonier ich zu wenig). Ist dieses Modell eine Fehlentscheidung?
Und ich hab noch ne kleine Frage: Wenn ich dabei Prepaid wähle, kann ich damit trotzdem ins Internet, schnell E-Mails schauen usw.?


Gruß


----------



## Soramac (29. Oktober 2009)

Trotzdem ist ein iPhone von der Qualität recht stabil. Mir ist das mal aus 3 meter Höhe runtergefallen auf Fließenboden und es war heil, nichts auch garnichts war drann.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Oktober 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nur das iphone ist mit sicherheit nicht das beste auf dem markt. kamera nur mittelmaß, kein navi, kein zugriff über usb möglich, kein erweiterbarer speicher.
> die anderen smartphones bieten da deutlich mehr fürs geld.
> klar oled haben die anderen nicht. ist aber auch unnötig und blöd bei dem touchscreen ist, dass er nicht mit nem stift funktioniert.
> 
> ...



1.Kamera kann mit ensprechenden Apps (z.B. ProCamera) locker mit anderen Phones mithalten; 
2. kein Navi? Natürlich, es gibt mitlerweile sehr gute Software (z.B. Navigon), zusätzlich hat es einen 1A GPS Empfang (mein "altes" Garmin Nüvi liegt mitlerweile im Schrank)
3. Zugriff per USB ist mit entsprechender Software natürlich möglich
4. Okay, der Speicher ist nicht erweiterbar. Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob ihm 8/16/32GB reicht.
5. In meinen Augen ist der Touchscreen, der OHNE Stylus bedienbar ist, eindeutig der bessere...keine Ahnung warum du das als Negativkritik ausgibst Oo

Zu deinem letzten Punkt, dass andere Smartphones mehr für ihr Geld leisten, kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Klar, wenn man sein iPhone unberührt lässt und keine Apps isntalliert sieht es ein wenig mager aus...da kommt die Konkurrenz teilweise mit einem deutlich größeren Aufgebot an vorinstallierter Software. Dennoch vergisst du, dass es mehr als 100k Apps (allein im Appstore, Cydia nicht mitgerechnet), davon auch sehr viele kostenlos, gibt. Einige dieser Apps habe ich so nicht auf einem "Handy" für möglich gehalten, möchte aber mitlerweile einige nicht mehr missen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2009)

So am Samstag werde ich mir ein Iphone 3GS in Schwarz kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hab mich vor einer Stunde mit Itunes angefreundet, finde es nicht schlecht aber ich werde es wohl nur benutzen um auf das Iphone Musik zu kopieren etc.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxam (2. November 2009)

iPhone gibts billig aus Italien ohne Sim-Lock oder kauft hier Prepaid und unlockst.


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2009)

Dann sage ich schonmal glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War auch super Happy als ich mein iPhone 3G auspacken durfte, einfach nur geiles Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2009)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, als kleiner Hinweis : Gerüchten zufolge könnte O2 auch in Deutschland bald das iPhone verkaufen, zumindest läuft im November der Exklusivvertrag von T-Mobile aus und O2 scheint da wohl Interesse geäußert zu haben.... ich bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. November 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> 1.Kamera kann mit ensprechenden Apps (z.B. ProCamera) locker mit anderen Phones mithalten;


nein kann sie nicht. die hängt hardwaremässig den anderen deutlich hinterher. da lässt sich auch softwaremässig nichts machen.


> 2. kein Navi? Natürlich, es gibt mitlerweile sehr gute Software (z.B. Navigon), zusätzlich hat es einen 1A GPS Empfang (mein "altes" Garmin Nüvi liegt mitlerweile im Schrank)


hat ja auch lang genug gedauert bis es endlich mal navitauglich ist...


> 3. Zugriff per USB ist mit entsprechender Software natürlich möglich


genau und das ist ja das problem. nur mit entsprechender software. warum apple nicht in der lage ist nen usb-stick-modus zu integrieren, wie ihn jedes handy und jeder mp3 hat ist mir schleierhaft. wer von meinem rechner sich musik mit nem iphone laden will hat pech gehabt. dieses itunes kommt bei mir nicht drauf


> 4. Okay, der Speicher ist nicht erweiterbar. Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob ihm 8/16/32GB reicht.


nur der aufpreis von 8 auf 32gb ist alles andere als gerechtfertigt. ausserdem wenns handy kaputt ist sind alle daten weg. mit speicherkarte nicht.


> 5. In meinen Augen ist der Touchscreen, der OHNE Stylus bedienbar ist, eindeutig der bessere...keine Ahnung warum du das als Negativkritik ausgibst Oo


der touchscreen lässt sich nicht mit nem stift bedienen, sondern nur mit den händen. alle anderen touchscreens lassen sich sowohl mit stift als auch mit dem finger bedienen.



> Zu deinem letzten Punkt, dass andere Smartphones mehr für ihr Geld leisten, kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Klar, wenn man sein iPhone unberührt lässt und keine Apps isntalliert sieht es ein wenig mager aus...da kommt die Konkurrenz teilweise mit einem deutlich größeren Aufgebot an vorinstallierter Software. Dennoch vergisst du, dass es mehr als 100k Apps (allein im Appstore, Cydia nicht mitgerechnet), davon auch sehr viele kostenlos, gibt. Einige dieser Apps habe ich so nicht auf einem "Handy" für möglich gehalten, möchte aber mitlerweile einige nicht mehr missen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also für mein handy gibts genauso noch zusätzliche apps. und die kann ich sogar draufmachen ohne das handy erst freischalten zu müssen.
alles was das iphone kann, kann ein samsung bspw genausogut, wenn nicht besser.


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nein kann sie nicht. die hängt hardwaremässig den anderen deutlich hinterher. da lässt sich auch softwaremässig nichts machen.



Was willst du denn mit einer 10 Megapixel Kamera?, kauf dir ein Fotoaberat und gut ist. Versteh manche Leute nicht.. wollen bestimmt angeben ich hab ne 10 Megapixel in meinem Handy oho.. leck mich am arsch. 3 Mega-Pixel sind zumal mehr als nur ausreichend, die Bilder sind von der Qualität mehr als ausreichend und von den Videos möchte ich erst garnicht anfangen.



> hat ja auch lang genug gedauert bis es endlich mal navitauglich ist...



Welches andere Handy hat denn so ein Navi wie das iPhone mit einem App?



> genau und das ist ja das problem. nur mit entsprechender software. warum apple nicht in der lage ist nen usb-stick-modus zu integrieren, wie ihn jedes handy und jeder mp3 hat ist mir schleierhaft. wer von meinem rechner sich musik mit nem iphone laden will hat pech gehabt. dieses itunes kommt bei mir nicht drauf



Dann sind wir ja uns einig, ein Störenfried weniger.



> nur der aufpreis von 8 auf 32gb ist alles andere als gerechtfertigt. ausserdem wenns handy kaputt ist sind alle daten weg. mit speicherkarte nicht.



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob man wirklich ein Handy als eine externe Festplatte nutzen sollte. Ich lad mir da bestimmt keine 32GB Musik drauf um zusagen, meine Daten sind sicher. Das dass iPhone kaputt geht, ist natürlich mehr als nur unwahrscheinlich.



> der touchscreen lässt sich nicht mit nem stift bedienen, sondern nur mit den händen. alle anderen touchscreens lassen sich sowohl mit stift als auch mit dem finger bedienen.



Dann verrat mir mal bitte wie man mit einem Stift auf einem iPhone zoomen kann und die Bilder drehen möchte?, garnicht. Ganz ehrlich ist für das iPhone kein Stift notwendig. Wenn andere Hersteller zukleine touchscreens herstellen und die Buchstaben A-Z viel zuklein machen, ist das den Ihr Problem. Ich möchte nicht jedesmal mit nem Stift rumlatschen um mal jemand anzurufen.



> also für mein handy gibts genauso noch zusätzliche apps. und die kann ich sogar draufmachen ohne das handy erst freischalten zu müssen.
> alles was das iphone kann, kann ein samsung bspw genausogut, wenn nicht besser.



Ich könnte auch besser, .. wenn ich wollte. Nur leider gibts wahrscheinlich für dein Handy nur 10 Apps...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann sage ich schonmal glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freue mich schon sehr würde es gerne früher kaufen, hab aber leider keine zeit abends nach der Arbeit noch in den Swisscom Shop zu gehen. 



Maxam schrieb:


> iPhone gibts billig aus Italien ohne Sim-Lock oder kauft hier Prepaid und unlockst.



Danke auch sehr netter Tipp! aber da ich seit Jahren beim selben Anbieter bin, und die das Iphone anbieten.. brauche ich kein iphone Ohne sim lock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EspCap schrieb:


> Gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

So Morgen ist es so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wollte nur fragen ob mir jemand schon gute free apps empfehlen kann! ^^


----------



## Soramac (6. November 2009)

Shazam ist wirklich empfehlenswert.

Damit kann man den Name vom einem Lied erkennen. Du hälst das iPhone an den Boxen z.B. und lässt das iPhone es 10 Sekunden lang anhören und dann sagt er dir den Name vom Lied. Darf natürlich nur echte Lieder sein, keine besonderen Remixe, Konzertaufnahmen oder nach summen von Liedern. 

Funktoniert eigentlich zu 80%

Fring, alle Messenger eigentlich drin, von ICQ bis Skype und MSN.. sehr gut.

Was ich noch gut finde ist Wifitrak, besser als das W-Lan vom iPhone.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gerade Ping! entdeckt! ist zwar nicht Gratis sieht aber interessant aus! http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ping-fuer-iPhone_38395577.html frage mich nur ob das auch ins Ausland geht! ^^


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2009)

Shazam und Wifitrak sind Pflichtapps, auf jeden Fall. 
Ansonsten sind Clinometer (Wasserwage), Rooms (IRC-Cient), TeXXas (TV-Programm), fring (Messagingclient), Convertbot (Kann eigentlich alle Einheiten konvertieren) und klickTel (Telefonbuch) auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du ein paar kleine Spiele für zwischendurch suchst schau mal Doodle Jump, Flight Control, Vector Ball und Holdem an, die kann man immer wieder spielen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit einer 10 Megapixel Kamera?, kauf dir ein Fotoaberat und gut ist. Versteh manche Leute nicht.. wollen bestimmt angeben ich hab ne 10 Megapixel in meinem Handy oho.. leck mich am arsch. 3 Mega-Pixel sind zumal mehr als nur ausreichend, die Bilder sind von der Qualität mehr als ausreichend und von den Videos möchte ich erst garnicht anfangen.


genau ich will auch kamera und handy mit rumschleppen. ich kann mit meinem handy topmakrofotos machen. da kann ich sogar die haare meiner spinnen noch deutlich sehen.
das iphone mit seiner 0815 kamera kann da nicht mithalten. bei weitem nicht. reicht für schnappschüssen, das wars aber auch schon.



> Welches andere Handy hat denn so ein Navi wie das iPhone mit einem App?


da gibt es einige. 



> Dann sind wir ja uns einig, ein Störenfried weniger.


jo wird zeit das apple itunes endlich mal optional macht.



> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob man wirklich ein Handy als eine externe Festplatte nutzen sollte. Ich lad mir da bestimmt keine 32GB Musik drauf um zusagen, meine Daten sind sicher. Das dass iPhone kaputt geht, ist natürlich mehr als nur unwahrscheinlich.


klar reichen 8gb normalerweise. nur mit mehr speicher kann man dann auch ganze filme drauf laden. oder mal eben ein spiel rüberkopieren (bspw die wow-installation).
und wenn man halt die kosten für flashspeicher bedenkt ist der aufpreis von 8 auf 32gb wirklich verdammt übertrieben.



> Dann verrat mir mal bitte wie man mit einem Stift auf einem iPhone zoomen kann und die Bilder drehen möchte?, garnicht. Ganz ehrlich ist für das iPhone kein Stift notwendig. Wenn andere Hersteller zukleine touchscreens herstellen und die Buchstaben A-Z viel zuklein machen, ist das den Ihr Problem. Ich möchte nicht jedesmal mit nem Stift rumlatschen um mal jemand anzurufen.


die touchscreens sind kleiner, weils handy kleiner ist. das iphone ist mir persönlich eh etwas zu breit geraten.
und mein handy kann ich auch komplett ohne stift bedienen. nur mit stift finde ich es komfortabler.



> Ich könnte auch besser, .. wenn ich wollte. Nur leider gibts wahrscheinlich für dein Handy nur 10 Apps...


da mein handy java unterstützt, dürfte es wohl weit mehr apps geben, als fürs iphone...
nur sind halt die meisten apps relativ sinnlos. masse ist nicht gleich klasse.


ich hab mich gegen das iphone entschieden, wegen (damals) fehlendem navi, schlechter kamera, itunes-zwang, kein speicherkartenslot und der größe. 
ich kann nun navigieren, musik hören, surfen, termine planen, gute fotos schießen, externe festplatte. 
was braucht man bitte noch, was mir die apps von apple liefern würden?


----------



## Niranda (8. November 2009)

das iphone ist kein Smartphone, es ist ein iPod mit Handy-App...
Wenn ich mir nen PC mit Touchscreen kaufe ist es auch gleich ein SmartPhone oder was?! oO

Sora muss ich recht geben.
Ein Stift fürn Handy... naja ist geschmackssache. Fakt ist aber, dass alle Handys, die mit Stift bedienbar sind auf Druck reagieren. Das iPhone jedoch auf Elektromagnetische Felder. Und wer jetzt ein bisschen Ahnung von Technik hat (sollte in diesem Board vorrausgesetzt sein^^), weiß, dass man das iPhone auch mit einer Batterie bedienen kann.
Folglich gibts bei Ebay entsprechende Stifte für's iPhone.

Nokia N98 (oder so) soll besser sein?
Ok, du kannst es mit dem Stift bedienen und mit Fingern. Aber mit Stift geht es wesentlich besser, während die Fingereingabe fehlerhaft und schwer von der Hand geht. Die Qwertz-Tastatur ist ebenfalls schrott - da tippe ich lieber meine SMS per Zahlentastatur auf dem Bildschirm inkl. Worterkennung - das geht schneller. Und das jetzt auf's navi runtergerechnet: Ich hab kein bock, wenn ich auto fahre da ständig die kleinen Schaltflächen mit einem Stift zu suchen, zumal der beim Nokia nicht in das Handy zur Aufbewahrung gesteckt werden kann. xD

Bzgl deines Navi-Flashes:
Es hat gedauert... ok. Ich wette du verzweifelst auch, wenn dein Kind, welches vor 10min gebohren wurde nicht sprechen kann.... xD


----------



## Rethelion (8. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass alle Handys, die mit Stift bedienbar sind auf Druck reagieren. Das iPhone jedoch auf Elektromagnetische Felder. Und wer jetzt ein bisschen Ahnung von Technik hat (sollte in diesem Board vorrausgesetzt sein^^), weiß, dass man das iPhone auch mit einer Batterie bedienen kann.
> Folglich gibts bei Ebay entsprechende Stifte für's iPhone.



Jetzt weiss ich endlich wie der Bildschirm beim Iphone funzt, thx ;D


----------



## Niranda (9. November 2009)

Ich glaub der reagiert auch auf wärme.
Hab gehört, dass im Winter die Bedienung rumspacken soll... weil a) Finger zu trocken b) finger zu kalt. ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. November 2009)

Glaub ich eher nicht, der Touchscreen reagiert sogar durch ein paar Blätter Papier durch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2009)

Der funktoniert auch im Winter genau so gut wie im Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der funktoniert auch im Winter genau so gut wie im Sommer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hattest du dein iPhone letzten Winter schon? o.o


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2009)

Man kann jetzt schon die Temperaturen als Winter darstellen, es ist ziemlich kalt ... Schnee fällt bei mir sowieso nicht.


----------

